# Cockatiel harnesses?



## MattiesMommy (Dec 8, 2011)

I have heard of cockatiel harnesses and was wondering if anyone uses them and which brand they use. I would like to be able to take her outside after a lot of training and maybe even take her as a pet to fair, but that depends on how she is with people and if it would be good for her, but thats 6 months before i make the decision and another 2 before it actually happened.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some species are easier to harness train than others, and unfortunately cockatiels are a difficult species - they generally don't like being touched on the body and wearing a harness calls for some heavy-duty touching. It's not impossible though if you're good at bird training. The Aviator harness is supposed to be the best: http://theparrotuniversity.com/aviator_harness.php


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I have two aviator harnesses. Only my three girls are tame enough to wear it, the two babies haven't been exposed to it at all but I'm thinking I better do that soon. It involves a lot of touching, as tielfan said, you need to put it over the head, and then put the wings through and tighten the waistband. Even though my birds are tame they still wiggle and squirm and generally end up biting the harness most of the time. But in terms of other harnesses, the aviator is definately definately the best and safest


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

geenz said:


> I have two aviator harnesses. Only my three girls are tame enough to wear it, the two babies haven't been exposed to it at all but I'm thinking I better do that soon. It involves a lot of touching, as tielfan said, you need to put it over the head, and then put the wings through and tighten the waistband. Even though my birds are tame they still wiggle and squirm and generally end up biting the harness most of the time. But in terms of other harnesses, the aviator is definately definately the best and safest


Oh my goodness how cute. Your tiel actually looks happy in his harness. I have a feeling Sunny would just look tortured. I'm pretty sure at 15 there is no way he's going to let me put a harness on him but it's a great idea for tiels who will let you.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

geenz said:


> I have two aviator harnesses. Only my three girls are tame enough to wear it, the two babies haven't been exposed to it at all but I'm thinking I better do that soon. It involves a lot of touching, as tielfan said, you need to put it over the head, and then put the wings through and tighten the waistband. Even though my birds are tame they still wiggle and squirm and generally end up biting the harness most of the time. But in terms of other harnesses, the aviator is definately definately the best and safest


Aw! That cockatiel looks so cute with that harness on!


----------



## maccamyweero (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi when would you guys reccomend buying one, at what age because i bought one and it it is about 10-11 weeks and i have had it for 4 days but not sure when to start??


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Probably as soon as you can. The younger the better...older cockatiels get "set in their ways."

Luna is only 4 months old and he will sit there and bite at it and squawk the whole time..


----------



## maccamyweero (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for that I might have a look around now


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I start harness training while they are still pretty young, it make it a lot easier! 

I have 2 different harnesses, the Aviator harness which one of my Cockatiels, Mishka, took to it right away (he was still a baby when I started harness training). Here is a photo of him when he went outside for the very first time:










And this one doesn't have a brand name or anything though. 

(Mishka again)


----------



## maccamyweero (Dec 22, 2011)

hi solace i might start soon but in that first picture where is the lead on it


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Oh my goodness how cute. Your tiel actually looks happy in his harness. I have a feeling Sunny would just look tortured. I'm pretty sure at 15 there is no way he's going to let me put a harness on him but it's a great idea for tiels who will let you.



Hahaha, see how my finger is behind her? She kept biting the waistband so I was tapping her on the back so she'd look up and I could take a photo


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

geenz said:


> Hahaha, see how my finger is behind her? She kept biting the waistband so I was tapping her on the back so she'd look up and I could take a photo


lol. That is too funny.


----------



## maccamyweero (Dec 22, 2011)

OH i get it now lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The lead is at the back, I am paranoid it will get caught up if the bird suddenly takes off, so I always have the lead at the back.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I got the Aviator harness one time, but after I watched the instructional video I took it back right away for a full refund :blush: because I realized there was NO WAY Sunny would let me put her in it. She would have taken off my entire hand before I can put her in it.


----------

